# iPhone apn/unlocking/network



## KevinWell (Oct 29, 2012)

I've been struggling for weeks to get my iphone working. It's a 2-yr-old 4s given to me by a friend when he upgraded. It works fine on wifi, but the unlocking process has been a nightmare. I'm hoping someone here can help.
He called ATT and asked them to unlock. They told him (and later me) that they have. (I've also spoken with Apple and with StraightTalk.)
I signed up with StraightTalk and they sent me instructions for the Access Point Name (apn) settings.
To enter those settings, I'm supposed to go through the network tab that's under the "general" tab. That is, I should see screens like look like this: http://4rapiddev.com/tips-and-tricks/turn-on-3g-on-iphone-4s/
Instead, however, I can't get the network option. My screen looks like this (the first part of the photo): http://www.gadgetreview.com/2012/09/how-to-change-siris-voice-to-australian-or-british.html
Part of the unlocking process involves using iTunes to backup and restore. I've done that (about 6 itmes), but it doesn't change the screens available (lack of a network option).
I also tried installing the apn setting from unlockit.co.nz, but again I don't see a change in the "general" options. That is, the phone is still behaving as if it's not unlocked.
Any suggestions?


----------



## jugos2000 (Nov 11, 2012)

There are many powerful software to unlock your IDevice, redsn0w is the main one. Just go to the redsn0w home page and download the app. Follow the on screen instructions, and select unlock when prompted.
Hope this solves your problem


----------

